# Scientology Kiosk



## fivepointcalvinist (Apr 22, 2006)

My wife and I were walking in the mall this afternoon when i noticed a kiosk with large amounts of copies of l. ron hubbards book "dianetics" and 2 young men trying to recruit people walking past. have any of you ever seen this before?


----------

